# Two infants Buried Wearing Helmets Made of Other Infants



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

we dont have a human sacrifice thread  soooo  here's one of the anomalous finds that  indicate our ancestors waaaayy back in the day were subject to trauma based mind control that would lead them to do ? well just about  anything to make it stop  DIY head hats 




> _Perhaps most eerily, the older children’s skulls likely still had flesh when they were outfitted over the infants’ heads. Juvenile skulls “often do not hold together” if they are simply bare bone, the archaeologists note._


ridiculous speculation on whatever this was done for


> According to the paper, the helmets could have been intended to protect the deceased’s “presocial and wild” souls as they navigated the afterlife. Other infants found in the funerary platform were buried with figurines placed near their heads, perhaps for a similar purpose. An alternative theory posits the skull helmets belonged to the infants’ ancestors and were actually worn in both life and death. fresh skulls of other children are not likely to be ancestors .gimmee a break here
> 
> Jeungst and her colleagues also outline a “tantalizing hypothesis” centered on a volcano located near the burial site. Ash found at Salango suggests the volcano was active and likely interfering with agriculture in the area, potentially subjecting the children to malnourishment and even starvation. Sîan Halcrow, an archaeologist at New Zealand’s University of Otago whose research focuses on juvenile health and disease, tells Killgrove that all four sets of bones showed signs of anemia. even I know the cure for malnutrition is nutrition
> 
> ...


there is always this caveat  at the end of  archeologists  talking about these finds


> *While the unusual burial may seem macabre to modern readers, Juengst tells Killgrove she found the helmets “strangely comforting.” *do you dear reader find this in any way comforting??
> 
> “Dealing with the death of young infants is always emotional,” she explains, “but in this case, it was strangely comforting that those who buried them took extra time and care to do it in a special place, perhaps accompanied by special people, in order to honor them.” by killing some other children to ???  WTF??


anthropologists are  crazy. the end





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TimeshifterDate: 2019-11-30 08:38:17Reaction Score: 1


What if these were clones gone wrong or bio experiments?

Easier to suggest the hats...


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2019-11-30 18:31:12Reaction Score: 7




Timeshifter said:


> What if these were clones gone wrong or bio experiments?
> 
> Easier to suggest the hats...


 
perhaps,one or both?  

 Here's the original Latin American Antiquities article which hilariously begins with this statement.  


> Heads are biologically vital and individually recognizable, making them potent symbols of identity both in South America and globally


   See we really need academics, how else would  we be aware of the observable properties of heads.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SunBardDate: 2019-12-01 18:14:02Reaction Score: 1


Yeah, I got nothin'.

There is literally no way for me to explain this. Bio-experiment gone wrong?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-12-01 18:46:52Reaction Score: 1


Weird. Freak show aspect remind me of those wolf kids. Covered with fur. Wonder where they are now...


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2019-12-01 19:26:47Reaction Score: 1


child sacrifice is a world wide thing for centuries and most of it makes no sense Peru ,  I can do this all day, Mesopotamia 
Radical Royals

one thing you take to bank is behind the necessity to do this twisted crap  is your Royalty and Priesthoods that serve them



> *Human sacrifice has long been associated with the rise of hierarchical centralised societies*. Recent excavation of a large cist tomb at third-millennium BC Başur Höyük, in Turkey, shows that state formation in Mesopotamia was accompanied by a fundamental change in the value of human life within local ritual economy. Osteological analysis and study of the grave goods have identified some of the dead as human sacrifices. This was indeed a retainer burial, reflecting the emergence of stratified society at a time of instability and crisis.


stratified societies  of powerful elites at the top and barely marginal poor is every time a recipe for human sacrifice  ,kids first


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SunBardDate: 2019-12-01 19:33:44Reaction Score: 1




HollyHoly said:


> child sacrifice is a world wide thing for centuries and most of it makes no sense Peru ,  I can do this all day, Mesopotamia
> Radical Royals
> 
> one thing you take to bank is behind the necessity to do this twisted crap  is your Royalty and Priesthoods that serve them
> ...


Could there be a link between this and pedophiliac elites? Drawing power from children's fear? Perhaps the elite are energy vampires, drawing power from negative emotions.


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2019-12-01 19:39:57Reaction Score: 2




SunBard said:


> Could there be a link between this and pedophiliac elites? Drawing power from children's fear? Perhaps the elite are energy vampires, drawing power from negative emotions.


for sure absolutely, and cloning and transgenderism and  all of it, Im working on a big post to explain all this ,   its gonna take awhile


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-12-01 19:40:59Reaction Score: 1




SunBard said:


> Could there be a link between this and pedophiliac elites? Drawing power from children's fear? Perhaps the elite are energy vampires, drawing power from negative emotions.


Unadulterated energy. Less inhibition. Easier to manipulate emotionally.
Sexual energy directly tied to psychic energy.
But not immortality. A LIE. Cut em off and they shrivel up and blow away.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SunBardDate: 2019-12-01 19:43:02Reaction Score: 1




Starmonkey said:


> Unadulterated energy. Less inhibition. Easier to manipulate emotionally.
> Sexual energy directly tied to psychic energy.
> But not immortality. A LIE. Cut em off and they shrivel up and blow away.


How old do you think the elites are?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-12-01 19:45:47Reaction Score: 2


Mostly not. Still eats them up from the inside.
I would guess the real old ones either don't have physical bodies or go anywhere.
The humans are just GRASPING for it. Popping some animal nitrate or other glandular secretions...
But the royalty, the Rockefellers, etc? They're all going to waste away and die like the rest of us. No way out.
The true immortals would have to have POSITIVE energy for longevity. Those other methods are like chemotherapy. Killing you simultaneously.


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2019-12-01 19:59:10Reaction Score: 1




SunBard said:


> How old do you think the elites are?


 *old,* they didn't start out as vampires,  its best compared to rabies, they became what they now are as a result of cross contamination with blood of humans, like rabies it has no cure, only 'they can't die in the sense that we do'  they are stuck in this reality in this condition.
Starmonkey said 





> I would guess the real old ones either don't have physical bodies or go anywhere.
> The humans are just GRASPING for it. Popping some animal nitrate or other glandular secretions...


true situation I posted this before but it cant be understated this  song explains it best 

How can you see into my eyes like open doors?
Leading you down, into my core
Where I've become so numb, without a soul
My spirit's sleeping somewhere cold
Until you find it there, and lead it, back, home
Wake me up inside
Wake me up inside
Call my name and save me from the dark
Bid my blood to run
Before I come undone
Save me from the nothing I've become
Now that I know what I'm without
You can't just leave me
Breathe into me and make me real
Bring me to life
Wake me up inside
Wake me up inside
Call my name and save me from the dark
Bid my blood to run
Before I come undone
Save me from the nothing I've become
Bring me to life
Bring me to life
Frozen inside, without your touch
Without your love, darling
Only you are my life
Among the dead
I've been sleeping a thousand years it seems
Got to open my eyes to everything
Don't let me die here
Bring, me, to, life
Wake me up inside
Wake me up inside
Call my name and save me from the dark
Bid my blood to run
Before I come undone
Save me from the nothing I've become
Bring me to life
Bring me to life
Bring me to life

they need us, they cant do anything unless we  buy their BS,* we don't need them, at all*


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-12-01 21:23:13Reaction Score: 2




HollyHoly said:


> *old,* they didn't start out as vampires,  its best compared to rabies, they became what they now are as a result of cross contamination with blood of humans, like rabies it has no cure, only 'they can't die in the sense that we do'  they are stuck in this reality in this condition.
> Starmonkey said
> 
> true situation I posted this before but it cant be understated this  song explains it best
> ...


Entertaining this fancy the other night...
That if a significant plasma blast hits us, they're TOAST. We have souls, can continue without bodies. They can't. Got trapped on "prison planet".
You want to know who has the most fear? The fear mongers.


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2019-12-01 21:35:47Reaction Score: 1




Starmonkey said:


> Entertaining this fancy the other night...
> That if a significant plasma blast hits us, they're TOAST. We have souls, can continue without bodies. They can't. Got trapped on "prison planet".
> You want to know who has the most fear? The fear mongers.


they're scared of everything and they can't go anywhere,they're where they are forever!! and they're what they are forever,
right now they're borrowing sensation from sacrificial victims and electronic conduits. The lie they tell is telling their story, pride,  sin ,corruption judgement death like it's our story! ,>>humans are bad they destroy the Earth, humans waste resources  humans are greedy  humans are a disease<<< nooooo... they are the  disease, they're junkies drunk on our blood and life essences, the tech they taught us just serves them  we never needed any of it.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SunBardDate: 2019-12-02 00:43:24Reaction Score: 1




HollyHoly said:


> *old,* they didn't start out as vampires,  its best compared to rabies, they became what they now are as a result of cross contamination with blood of humans, like rabies it has no cure, only 'they can't die in the sense that we do'  they are stuck in this reality in this condition.
> Starmonkey said
> 
> true situation I posted this before but it cant be understated this  song explains it best
> ...


Where are you getting this information?


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2019-12-02 01:02:48Reaction Score: 0


All kinds of places SunBard  its coded into art and architecture its in the Bible its in displayed in every one of these archaeological digs like the one we're talking about. Mesopotamian cuneiform texts, Lots of  places . Its in the Book of Enoch and I'm not the only one who knows this, by any means


----------



## _harris (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: 0harris0Date: 2019-12-02 14:06:42Reaction Score: 1




HollyHoly said:


> DIY head hats


this is so fkin creepy!! article merely posits several possibilities rather than saying "we have absolutely no idea WTF this is about"..

and the older kids whose skulls were used were "between 4-12 and 2-12 years old".... accurate hey!


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2019-12-02 18:09:13Reaction Score: 1




0harris0 said:


> this is so fkin creepy!! article merely posits several possibilities rather than saying "we have absolutely no idea WTF this is about"..
> 
> and the older kids whose skulls were used were "between 4-12 and 2-12 years old".... accurate hey!


 well hooray ! Im somewhat encouraged by this article the link in above where the writer actually says 
[QUOTE Before writing an article it is my duty to read as much material as possible relating to any given story. In this case,* I am astounded at the hordes of writers who say ‘retainer sacrifice’ then move on without giving this phrase a second thought.* I find this almost disrespectful. I mean we are talking about _human sacrifice _like its ‘the norm’, without giving readers an insight into what in my opinion makes ‘retainer sacrifice’ a particularly brutal way to go ][/QUOTE]

thank goodness for Ashlie Cowie! eyes to see ,ears to hear!


----------

